# Worst colors and brands for staining?



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

From a chemistry standpoint as well as just a helpful tip one, I wondered if anyone had some insight on this...

First, my line of work currently allows me to wear nail polish of any style I wish, but there are times when not wearing polish is a good idea, perhaps even necessary (job interviews, business meetings, etc).

I use base coat every time, but some polishes seem  to still find their way under the base coat and stain my nails. Which, when wearing no polish, can look either like I have a disease or that I wear polish, and as a guy, it's unfortunately sometimes in my best interest to conceal that fact upon first meetings with certain people. (again, job interviews, etc.)

Any tricks?

I find greens and the bright colors are sometimes the worst, but sometimes are fine. What is the deciding factor? Any clues?

Anyone else have a job where they can't wear nail polish and suffer from stains?

I own a recording studio right now, so stylin' nails is acceptable, but I am in school for mechanical engineering and will probably forgo the polish at job interviews, at least until I get the job and get comfortable.

Related, I recently had a consult meeting with a few members of a local church who needed someone to record a large performance there. I wore my polish, but was extremely polite and knowledgeable. They never called back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I later found out they hired one of my students who is actually very inexperienced and struggles with the basics. Best person for the job is apparently blasphemy, lol.


----------



## jayeme (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't have any insight, but if you are afraid of staining your nails, don't buy the Rimmel Kate nail polish in the teal color -stained my nails so badly!


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for the advice, Jayme.

I think that one of the greens I'm wearing right now stains pretty badly too, but I'll have to wait till I take it off to find out.

My favorites to wear are metallics, and I don't think they stain very much if at all.


----------



## Bikerchic (Apr 2, 2014)

I have had bad luck with just about every orange OPI makes.  I had one (from the 2011 Texas collection) that I wore for one day and ended up with dayglo orange staining.  Also blues and greens seem to be pretty bad.


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, I've had red OPIs stain too. Luckily my wife says it's the China glaze 4 leaf clover green that stains really bad, so I think I might be OK. I have a China Glaze Japanese Coy Neon that I wear with my traffic-cone orange converse high-top shoes. I think that one is pretty bad too.

So I take it there are no magic bullets for the issue? Other than not wearing staining polish. It's be cool if we could figure out some way to protect nails from staining polishes. A certain type of base coat, maybe? I might have to do some experimenting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 2, 2014)

Zoya Remove+ is the best polish remover I've found. I have a couple greens and some blues that stain pretty bad. It takes off the polish and the stains. About the job interview thing ... that's horrible they would judge like that, especially in the recording industry. They might have hired the student because he or she charged significantly less. They will probably regret the choice when their stuff isn't the best quality.


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 2, 2014)

Zoya Remove+, I'm gonna check Sally's in town and if they don't have it, get it on Amazon!, thank you for the advice Peridotcricket!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you for the kind words about the church. Ya, I do charge a bit more than he does, but I aim to undercharge and I feel he overcharges, comparatively. And you are right; they are really only hurting their own project  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chrysalis101 (Apr 3, 2014)

It doesn't matter what the church's reasoning is, it's their own choice. Churches often pick the lowest price regardless of quality because that's all they can afford. When my dad started working at his job he had to shave the beard he'd had for longer than I've been alive (really, the only pictures I had ever seen him without a beard in were his wedding pictures), because he'd be working with Asian companies. Many Asians do not accept beards or facial hair at all, they consider it poor hygiene. So, even though Dad's beard was always clean, combed and neat, he had to shave it if he wanted the job. Everyone's different, but wouldn't this be a boring world if we were all the same?

As for the staining; the thicker the base coat, the better. You could even try using Gel base coat and then put regular polish over it. When I was using gels (I really should go back to it) I noticed that everything stained the gel base coat, but nothing stained my nails. I love wearing blacks and dark blues which often stain. If your nails do become stained and you need to hide it, find a nude polish that matches your skin tone (you may have to mix in a few drops of pink, judging from your pic above). Then paint your nails with this polish. And instead of shiny top coat, use a matte top coat. Most people won't notice that you have polish on at all.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

I am a massage therapy student and nail polish is not allowed in the classroom or when I'm treating patients unless maybe I'm wearing nitrile gloves though if I have a few days off I wear nail polish.  Here's what works for me:  try putting a cotton ball with nail polish remover on your nail then wrap with aluminum foil for a minute or two.  This should give you maximum results from your nail polish remover - hopefully removing all the polish and eliminating stains.  Though the best way to prevent staining imho is a good base coat and two coats especially if you're using a dark colour.  My favourite is Butter London Nail Foundation.


----------



## wrkreads (Apr 5, 2014)

I find dark blues and reds stain really bad, especially the skin around your nails when you remove the polish. I find scrubbing my hands well after I finish removing polish can help with the skin staining, but even with base coats my nails themselves stain bad.

I've heard you can remove staining with a little hydrogen peroxide but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 8, 2014)

I just used Julep Tatum (neon green chrome) with Orly Rubberized Base Coat.  I only had it on for two days and now that I took if off my nails are stained yellow so bad.  I've tried the peroxide/baking soda/lemon juice and ASP Whitening Paste from Sally's and neither have worked.  I'm really not sure how I'm going to get it off short of buffing.  I've been polishing a lot lately non-stop and really wanted to let me nails air out for a week, but now I'm too embarrassed to do that!

Any suggestions for how to get this off would be great.  Even Orly Teal Unreal, which I've heard is one of the worst stainers out there, didn't stain my nails this bad!


----------



## Polishisforboys (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Prettylights, I've read that Clorox bleach can actually work. But it will be drying I bet. 

From the article: 

*"Clorox for Nails? Yep.*

Get rid of yellow stains by mixing a tablespoon of Clorox in a cup of water, then scrubbing nails with an old toothbrush dipped into the mixture, recommends NYC podiatrist Suzanne Levine in InStyle Magazine.

Wash hands thoroughly afterward. We all know how much Clorox stinks."


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just used Julep Tatum (neon green chrome) with Orly Rubberized Base Coat.  I only had it on for two days and now that I took if off my nails are stained yellow so bad.  I've tried the peroxide/baking soda/lemon juice and ASP Whitening Paste from Sally's and neither have worked.  I'm really not sure how I'm going to get it off short of buffing.  I've been polishing a lot lately non-stop and really wanted to let me nails air out for a week, but now I'm too embarrassed to do that!

Any suggestions for how to get this off would be great.  Even Orly Teal Unreal, which I've heard is one of the worst stainers out there, didn't stain my nails this bad!
I had the same issue last year with Julep Bea. I loveddd the color, but only ended up wearing it for about two days bc it started wearing poorly.. it stained my nails FOREVER. I ended up just letting them grow out but I know it took months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Apr 9, 2014)

I haven't tried this, but I have heard that denture cleaner is a good way to get rid of stains. You are supposed to soak your nails in the solution for a few minutes.


----------



## KateR (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used Sally Hansen Instant Cuticle Remover and it took the stains out. I discovered this accidentally; I just took my polish off and noticed my nails were stained badly. I tried the lemon juice and peroxide on them and that didn't work, so I gave up and decided to do my cuticles then just paint my nails again. I used the cuticle remover as directed and and my nails were back to normal, the stain was gone..


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Prettylights, I've read that Clorox bleach can actually work. But it will be drying I bet. 

From the article: 

*"Clorox for Nails? Yep.*

Get rid of yellow stains by mixing a tablespoon of Clorox in a cup of water, then scrubbing nails with an old toothbrush dipped into the mixture, recommends NYC podiatrist Suzanne Levine in InStyle Magazine.

Wash hands thoroughly afterward. We all know how much Clorox stinks."
Thank you for the tip!  I am holding off on trying this one as I really don't want bleach on my nails but I've heard it does work!

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue last year with Julep Bea. I loveddd the color, but only ended up wearing it for about two days bc it started wearing poorly.. it stained my nails FOREVER. I ended up just letting them grow out but I know it took months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no, it's a frustrating problem.  I showed my boyfriend and he said "well you just paint them all the time anyway, what does it matter?" But it bothers me because I pride myself on having nice clean nails and the yellow just drives me crazy, even if other people can't see it!  I would like to be able to put a clear coat on in a pinch but now I don't have that option.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't tried this, but I have heard that denture cleaner is a good way to get rid of stains. You are supposed to soak your nails in the solution for a few minutes.

Great idea!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've used Sally Hansen Instant Cuticle Remover and it took the stains out. I discovered this accidentally; I just took my polish off and noticed my nails were stained badly. I tried the lemon juice and peroxide on them and that didn't work, so I gave up and decided to do my cuticles then just paint my nails again. I used the cuticle remover as directed and and my nails were back to normal, the stain was gone..
Hey that's a good idea.  I have used that trick before on red and blue stains on my cuticles and it worked great.  I never thought of using it on my entire nail bed!


----------



## chrysalis101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, it's a frustrating problem.  I showed my boyfriend and he said "well you just paint them all the time anyway, what does it matter?" But it bothers me because I pride myself on having nice clean nails and the yellow just drives me crazy, even if other people can't see it!  I would like to be able to put a clear coat on in a pinch but now I don't have that option.
My nails aren't stained from any one polish, but because I keep them polished almost all the time. Most of the time it's a non-issue for me because I do keep them polished all the time. But sometimes I would like to do a simple white french tip and can't because they have yellowed over time. My way around this is a very light pink polish, one that is mostly transparent. My favorite to use in this case is Sally Hansen Diamond strength (11) Myst-ique Pink, it has a slight shimmer to it. But it's a close match to the natural pink tint of my nail beds. And that seems to hide the yellowing pretty well. My nails extreamlly yellowed, so I guess it may depend on how yellowed your nail beds are.

See my comment to the OP above, you can frankin your own polish so that it matches your skin tone and then no one will know the difference. But I have found that this polish works well for something like a simple french.


----------



## kaitlynns (Apr 10, 2014)

Dark blues mainly. The worst offender i have encountered was OPI "Swimsuit...Nailed It!"


----------



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

Yellows and Neon greens without a base coat stain my nails.


----------



## Monika1 (May 11, 2014)

A neat strategy that seems to prevent staining (as long as you very carefully apply to very close to the cuticles, and don't apply the polish beyond those edges) is to use gel polish as a base. I've been wearing various gel polish colours underneath regular polish, mostly to reinforce my weak, brittle nails, but a side effect is that the nails aren't stained by polish that would normally stain them. I do still have to be super careful with removal, or I'll stain my skin, of course.


----------



## Nicole Butz (May 14, 2014)

If you use a peal off base coat the time and peal your nail polish off instead of using nail polish remover it won't stain. This works best for people who change their nail polish often though because I don't believe the peal off base coat lasts as long. I also find that removing nail polish downwards in one way works best. It helps not to rub the polish all over when you remove it.


----------

